# Good black substrate for plants



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Black diamond blasting sand(BDBS).


----------



## jellopuddinpop (Dec 12, 2016)

Black Diamond Blasting Sand x2


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Black Diamond Blasting Sand (I am yet to setup my 75G with this, but this has been recommended by so many folks).


----------



## dealend (Oct 29, 2016)

Hahaha.... everyone suggest the same thing. If iam not mistaken find 20/40 grits for it.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

*cough ADA Aquasoil Amazonia *cough doesn't hurt to try and convince you 

Dan


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Petco black sand... if you can't do BDBS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## betta12 (Apr 29, 2017)

Ok sounds like this bdbs stuff is pretty good, anyone know how much $/bag? Also do I need to use fertilizers w this or does it have minerals?


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

betta12 said:


> Ok sounds like this bdbs stuff is pretty good, anyone know how much $/bag? Also do I need to use fertilizers w this or does it have minerals?


Its good because its cheap. black, inert and usually easy to get. Its inert so does not contain nutrients or minerals so yes you will probably want some ferts and or root tabs.

Dan


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm pretty happy with the BDBS I got for my 75. If you want something with a nutrient exchange capability (CEC) you can mix it with flourite black sand(FBS). I did 50/50 BDBS/FBS. 

Paid $8 for a 50lb bag of BDBS at Tractor Supply Co, its in the power tool section (took me a while to find it lol)


----------



## Lancz (Apr 28, 2010)

This tank had BDBS. burr740's 75g build was what made me buy it to add to my eco-complete in my own tank. It's so cheap and there are Tractor Supply stores all over here in Michigan. I just rinsed portions in a 5g bucket in hot water before using it due to some people complaining of it being oily. I have never had an issue with it though.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1117642-120-gal-dutchy-freestyle.html


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Vinster8108 said:


> If you want something with a nutrient exchange capability (CEC) you can mix it with flourite black sand(FBS).


Flourite products are very low on the CEC chart, only about 1.7
I think they are some how rendered stable since they don't affect pH.

SafeTSorb(Flourite looking) is very high on the chart with a 33.6


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

+1 for BDbs

$7.99 for 50 lb bag at tractor Supply stores. There is another brand called Black Beauty, same thing, available where Im not exactly sure.

One bag would do for a 29 gal. Might need a little more for a 3' 30 gal.

As previously mentioned need to rinse it well first, some batches are dustier than others.

The medium 20/40 grit is what I use. I'd try the courser size but they never have it in stock.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Dman911 said:


> *cough ADA Aquasoil Amazonia *cough doesn't hurt to try and convince you
> 
> Dan




I would suggest ADA aquasoil. There are also types of aquasoil like Fluval stratum/S.T International aquasoil that are very dark and almost black in color.Although the sand is much cheaper it will not give you the nutrients that your plants want. Even low light plants love nutrients and co2. If you cannot give them co2 that's fine but if you give them the nutrients that they need then they will grow much better and look a lot nicer.

ADA- https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00519832W/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1494460825&sr=8-2&keywords=ADA

Fluval Stratum- https://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Plant-Shrimp-Stratum-17-6-Pound/dp/B00JMA9S52

S.T International- https://www.amazon.com/S-T-International-Aquarium-Plants-11-Pound/dp/B00I3P1CR4


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Substrate nutrients are overrated imo. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/33-plants/876457-so-called-heavy-root-feeders-fact-fiction.html

Unless you simply do not want to dose the water column


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

An alternative that is less known is marfield controsoil. The site sponsor, substratesource carries it. It's blackish, comes in fine granules, and has nutrients. Another plus is that they don't leach ammonia like aqua sool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dealend (Oct 29, 2016)

betta12 said:


> Ok sounds like this bdbs stuff is pretty good, anyone know how much $/bag? Also do I need to use fertilizers w this or does it have minerals?


Its pretty cheap like $8/50lbs bag. For your tank size you are probably going to use half of it with 3 - 5" sand thickness, just make sure to rinse them and let it cycle before adding living stock. 

The bad thing about this is not easy to find in some place ,you also need to use ferts for this sand to grow plants.

Aquasoil is also one of the popular choice among the planter and shrimp keeper,it came with some injected nutrients, usually the price range is around $35 - $60/11lbs(depends on brand), good choice if you are planning to keep a freshwater shrimp that need low PH. I suggest go with ADA brand (any type would work since you are doing low tech tank,just the matter of color preference).

Other option would be plant substrate like eco flora max ,could easily be found at petco or petsmart. (Ferts is suggested but not necessary for some plants).


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

burr740 said:


> Substrate nutrients are overrated imo.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/33-plants/876457-so-called-heavy-root-feeders-fact-fiction.html
> 
> Unless you simply do not want to dose the water column



Your ability to grow plants speaks for itself through any pic of your tanks and your knowledge of dosing and balance is something I hope to one day achieve so I would agree that nutrient rich substrate would be well overrated or even possibly a hindrance to you, but for the average just learning Joe I think they provide one less thing to get perfect while trying to balance all the new things out. A stable even amount of nutrients is definitely a plus when you are newer to the hobby and provides some leeway in terms of missing dosing with the added benefit of basically auto cycling your tank for you. I agree to the advanced aquarist it is debatably overrated but to the newer or beginning aquarist it provides some pretty good benefits.

Dan


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Dman911 said:


> Your ability to grow plants speaks for itself through any pic of your tanks and your knowledge of dosing and balance is something I hope to one day achieve so I would agree that nutrient rich substrate would be well overrated or even possibly a hindrance to you, but for the average just learning Joe I think they provide one less thing to get perfect while trying to balance all the new things out. A stable even amount of nutrients is definitely a plus when you are newer to the hobby and provides some leeway in terms of missing dosing with the added benefit of basically auto cycling your tank for you. I agree to the advanced aquarist it is debatably overrated but to the newer or beginning aquarist it provides some pretty good benefits.
> 
> Dan


First of all you grossly overstate my level of, everything really, but thank you for the compliment! 

And I totally agree with everything you just said about aquasoils.

I just didnt want a relative beginner to get the idea that using a nutrient rich substrate is an absolute requirement to have a nice planted tank, and to present a little evidence to back it up.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

burr740 said:


> First of all you grossly overstate my level of, everything really, but thank you for the compliment!
> 
> And I totally agree with everything you just said about aquasoils.
> 
> I just didnt want a relative beginner to get the idea that using a nutrient rich substrate is an absolute requirement to have a nice planted tank, and to present a little evidence to back it up.


I think you are to modest at times lol. I totally get where you were going with it I just figured it would be a good chance to show both sides. Its really the price tag that needs to justified and I would say in most cases is what influences people on way or another.

Dan


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

1/2in to 1in of dirt toped with 2in of black diamond blasting sand. best is also the cheapest imo


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

A lot of suggestions for aqua-soil-like products. From the OP, "I would prefer an inert substrate and to be like sand."


----------



## betta12 (Apr 29, 2017)

Ok, I will be doing a bdbs with root tabs and maybe 50/50 with fluorite sand that doesn't alter ph. Anyone got any root tab brand they like?


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

Most of us just use Oscomote+ in gelatin capsules. Can make your own or buy some off someone on the forums.


----------



## SteppingStones (Aug 8, 2014)

+1 on the Osmocote root tabs. I've used them for a couple years and they work well with BDBS. Look into Thrive as well, depending on your set up


----------



## betta12 (Apr 29, 2017)

Ok, I will definitely look into those, they are Invert safe too right? Thanks for all the help sorting out my issues!


----------



## ice9 (Aug 15, 2016)

I just set up a 20H with Floracor Black, and I really like it. But BDBS def seems cheaper.


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

SteppingStones said:


> +1 on the Osmocote root tabs. I've used them for a couple years and they work well with BDBS. Look into Thrive as well, depending on your set up


I use Osmocote tabs with my BDBS as well. DIY, made 1000 of them for $20, ordered the Osmocote and capsules from amazon.

Bump: I also have shrimp and snails in my tank, no issues.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

betta12 said:


> Ok, I will be doing a bdbs with root tabs and maybe 50/50 with fluorite sand that doesn't alter ph. Anyone got any root tab brand they like?


I'm curious why you would mix in flourite sand?


----------



## JovialLich (Apr 4, 2017)

Anyone know if there is a really dark *brown* inert sand or gravel available?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Bdbs for the win 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harley (Jul 24, 2015)

clownplanted said:


> Bdbs for the win
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would this be good for a low tech planted grow out tank that will have various kinds of Corys, Endler's & Neo culls? I was going to use Eco Complete topped with Stratum, but the BDBS would be so much cheaper. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

harley said:


> Would this be good for a low tech planted grow out tank that will have various kinds of Corys, Endler's & Neo culls? I was going to use Eco Complete topped with Stratum, but the BDBS would be so much cheaper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




Of course it would be good for that. It does not stir up as easily as regular sand which is great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadd (May 30, 2017)

I’m not sure if I picked up the correct stuff. I selected medium grit. If you guys are using it, does this look right to you?

















I have doubts because I remember seeing pure black in other members’ photos. The bag I have isn’t pure black.









In water:









After rinsing:









Additionally, after rinsing, there's an oily substance that floats to the top of the water. I don't feel comfortable using it in a tank. Advice? Suggestions?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

How well did you rinse it? What I did was filled up three 5 gallon buckets. Rinse each one really good stirring it with your hands really good. Keep going till clear water comes out the top. Should take you a good 5-10 minutes each bucket. The stuff looks the same as mine. I use it in my CRS tank. Maybe you got some that was coated with something?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

